# Off season shooting work in Oregon



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Off season work on a nice day. Trying to figure out this NF ATACR.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That clear cut looks might blacktailish to me! Great pic Bob.-----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm assuming you got the MOAR-F1 reticle. I really love it. I was up in the clearcuts spotting shots for a friend last night. He was shooting my Sako TRG with a Mark4 Mil/MOA and I was using his Savage .338 Lapua with an ATACR MOAR-F1. Since you can't recover fast enough to see your hits with my Sako, I would call out his hits in MOAs and he would hit his second shot every time. I never thought I would break the ten commandments but I found myself coveting thy neighbors possessions. :shock:


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

longbow said:


> I'm assuming you got the MOAR-F1 reticle. I really love it. I was up in the clearcuts spotting shots for a friend last night. He was shooting my Sako TRG with a Mark4 Mil/MOA and I was using his Savage .338 Lapua with an ATACR MOAR-F1. Since you can't recover fast enough to see your hits with my Sako, I would call out his hits in MOAs and he would hit his second shot every time. I never thought I would break the ten commandments but I found myself coveting thy neighbors possessions. :shock:


Thanks. Its actually the new enhanced second focal, SF is for me. In the background of that pic is a dirt bank at 1200-1230 yards. I will say the MOAR-T reticle is bad azz in MOA. I had it cranked on 25x and saw my hit was 5moa to the right at 1202 yards by using the reticle. Adjusted and hit the rock, pretty cool. 
Poor shooting conditions mid day mirage wind etc I didn't care I was dying to crank on something.

I can see it will be helpful, that was just a fun day. I actually went out to chrono my cold bore shot and check zero and set the zero stop, but I couldn't resist and turned that bench around and shot some lead deep. 
Next is some validation and various ranges with the new scope and load.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What rings and mount do you have. It looks look like it keeps the scope nice and tight to the gun. I like!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> What rings and mount do you have. It looks look like it keeps the scope nice and tight to the gun. I like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


NF 20moa 1 piece rail and 34mm 6 screw NF 1" height rings (mediums). I like it low to the rifle too. Barely clears the scope caps.
Thanks.


----------

